# Need a new TV Show!!



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

I need a new show to watch. I hate it when shows go on breaks and I've gotta wait months for the next episode. Currently, I'm watching "The Walking Dead", "American Horror Story", "Skins" UK version, "True Blood". I'll take anything into consideration, whatever you guys could recommend. I'll check it out. What are some good shows out there...I'm willing to watch them from the Season1 Episode1, even if they're on season 10. It took me like two months to get thru "Smallville".


----------



## Wisperian (Nov 6, 2010)

Grimm and Once Upon A Time have been really good so far! Grimm is probably a bit more suited for you though, since it's a bit more gorey haha! 

Fringe is really good too


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sons of Anarchy is awesome.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

sons of anarchy, walking dead or hell on wheels , once upon a time i like also. also criminal minds


----------



## chimdon (Oct 2, 2011)

Game of Thrones - Wikipedia
10 episodes(60min)

I didn't think I'd be into a medieval fantasy TV series, but now I can't wait until season 2 comes out in April. I'd recommend watching at least up to the end of episode 2.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i have season 1-5 of criminal minds


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Spartacus is a good one as well


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks for all the responses! Looks like I've got my homework cut out for me!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Game of Thrones surprised me too, I can't wait for the next season. It's really good too.

Definitely check out Sons of Anarchy though, it keeps getting better and better.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I just powerdrove through 'Game of Thrones', "Deadwood", "Rome", "Gold Rush Alaska"..."Band of Brothers", "The Pacific"
I'm waiting for season 2 of GOT.
Going through Sopranos now.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Game of Thrones was a very pleasant suprise - especially since I usually am disappointed after reading the books. Can't wait for season 2.

Sons of Anarchy is great, I liked Rome as well.

Just finished watching some early (Season 1 & 2) episodes of the West Wing, which reminded me what a genius Aaron Sorkin is. The writing is great. Just got my hands on another Sorkin product, "Sportsnight"...anyone remember that?


----------



## g_spyder91 (Mar 21, 2011)

effox said:


> Sons of Anarchy is awesome.


+1 for "Sons of Anarchy" also "Suits" is a great show.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

One word - *DEXTER*!!!! What, no psychopathic serial killer fans on the forum


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Bingerz,
Of the shows you mention, I've only watched the Walking Dead. However, everyone in our house liked it. Here are a few possiblities, though none are exactly like The Walking Dead:

-Supernatural. Two brothers in their twenties tackle demons, ghosts, and general bad things from the other side. A bit more humour than A Walking Dead. The writing improves significantly in Season Two. Not meant to be taken seriously.

-Dexter. Outstanding show if you can handle the theme. The protagonist is a serial killer who kills serial killers. But he really, really wants to be the best guy a serial killer can be. Great writing, excellent acting.

-Breaking Bad. (Available on Netflix) I've only seen two seasons of this show about a chemistry teacher who becomes a meth manufacturer in order to pay for his cancer treatments, and season two is much darker than the first, which is already pretty dark. Excellent writing and acting, lots of food for thought, occasional surprising flashes of humour.

-Kidnapped. This 2006 tv series is available on Netflix, which is why I'm including it. It's not in the same category as Dexter and Breaking Bad in terms of the writing, but it is a fast-paced, gripping story that revolves around a wealthy NY family whose son is kidnapped. Twists, turns, and the occasional bloody shootout. Only one season, as far as I know.

-Damages, Season One. This is available on Netflix and starring Glenn Close. The first season starts out brilliantly, grabs you by the neck and never lets you go. The second disappoints. I haven't seen the third. But the first season is worth watching if you at all like character-driven crime stories with lots of suspense and plot twists. It is all about lawyers, though, so if you don't like courtroom scenes or legal briefs, this isn't for you. No vampires.

Merlin. This British show is available on Netflix and it's nothing like the Walking Dead. There's a young Merlin, a young King Arthur, a King dad, a dragon and lots of magic-wielding foes. No gore, lots of humour, kind of campy, and the odd tender moment. Very good for adults and kids watching together, though.

There's a British vampire show called Being Human. It's nothing like The Walking Dead because it's just not as dark. But it does have a werewolf and a ghost all sharing a house, so it's kind of True Blood meets Friends, I guess. It's on Netflix.

24 is a thriller without zombies or vampires. 

The West Wing is my personal favourite, no zombies or vampires but Martin Sheen is president.

Good luck!


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Boardwalk Empire - Another awesome series from HBO....


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Dexter, Breaking Bad, and Boardwalk Empire are all good choices as well.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> One word - *DEXTER*!!!! What, no psychopathic serial killer fans on the forum


How did I forget Dexter? Such a good show.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bones? There's dead people in that show  Not walking dead, but nonetheless still dead


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I also recommend Game of Thrones. If you like Smallville you might like Merlin as well. You can always watch LOST all the way through and see if you actually understand it better that way. Always wanted to watch Six Feet Under. Alias is also another one I would recommend (particularly season 1 and 2).

Once Upon a Time is good too, but you will get caught up in no time.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

As for comedies I recommend...3rd Rock From the Sun, Big Bang Theory, How I Met Your Mother, Modern Family.


----------

